# Special wave when passing TT's



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Been out today and passed numerous TT's about 7 in total en route from Home in Essex to Sussex.
I think we should formulate a special wave for when passing cars. Any ideas for a ******** wave as we pass each other, like a truckers wave. Any ideas so we can be sure its a forum member.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A Red Dwarf type of thing ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe give them the middle finger, if you get a middle finger back..... they are TTOC..... if you get loads of other abuse, then erm.......... its some randomer! :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Maybe give them the middle finger, if you get a middle finger back..... they are TTOC..... if you get loads of other abuse, then erm.......... its some randomer! :lol:


Middle finger for mk1, lob the v's for mk2? :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's been discussed before and it was universally agreed that you should blow kisses to each other.

Spread the joy and love


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Finger or fingers Mk 1 or Mk2 get it for me


----------

